# Let's take over this top site



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vote for me here----
http://usa.ultimatetopsites.com/bin/topsite.cgi?hauntress&cat=general&ID=128


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok so by clicking on this link we vote / I dont see anything else to vote on there.
if so then you got my vote


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Who else wants to pop a site up here?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think I did it right, FE. I clicked on the site, but could NOT find your banner. I will vote for you..... just walk an idiot through this.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You just click the link above, you'll be asked if you want to vote or not.
Simple as that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

okay I clicked on the one that said if you want to vote....
so good then you got my vote.

btw FE
nice list of sites too..ty
already got a couple new shots to try muaahhhh


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Annnnd... I'm spent!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted for ya FE. Break Legs!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have no idea how I voted for you... but there ya go I voted lol... 
"Remember, you can only vote for yourself once a day per ISP." So does this mean I can vote once a day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

babygirl_kmp said:


> I have no idea how I voted for you... but there ya go I voted lol...
> "Remember, you can only vote for yourself once a day per ISP." So does this mean I can vote once a day?


"tis true


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

you got my vote


----------



## scarin (May 19, 2007)

*photo?*

*How do I, or how can I attach a photo to represent me Scarin :googly:*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

got mine


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey peeps do it(vote) again ---fe is in third place , thats just not right


----------

